# 1-AD, Andro-4 Diol and 19-Nor Diol



## rcook (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm looking into using a product made by Klik nutrition called Androbol-1.  It contains 1-AD, Andro-4 Diol and 19-Nor Diol.  Does anyone know if these are good to use together?  Please give some advice.  Don't want to waste the little money I have.....
Thanks....

Here is the website: http://www.kliknutrition.com/product8.phtml


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2004)

you made the exact same post about this yesterday:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27353


----------



## rcook (Feb 10, 2004)

thanks Prince.  I didn't see the post from yesterday.
Computer is screwed up.....


----------

